# Planning a small build, base recommendations



## shorn (3 Jan 2019)

Hi, 

Recently moved to a new house and need to sort a garden office space. I built one in my last house and although after 3-4 years it was still rock solid, the best practises given here look like's I did it all wrong 

I'm only building one that's probably 9ft by 5ft big. Is it still best to follow the Mike's best practise, or is their a more suitable method for a smaller build?


----------



## MikeG. (3 Jan 2019)

I give alternatives in the other thread linked to in my signature, below.

Three to 5 years is no time to judge a building technique. Even a cheap untreated softwood shed slapped onto wet mud is going to last that long.


----------



## shorn (3 Jan 2019)

Hi Mike, 

Thanks for the reply. That's true, to be honest, I was only looking for 5 years max in the last place. The current property is a keeper, so I'm certainly looking make the shed last as long as possible. 

I actually stumbled across these posts, as I was looking at how to construct a shed with a few courses of bricks at the base, mainly as I like the look. It's nice to see that it's the optimal way to build one!

I've read through some of your other suggestions, but would lI be right in thinking that even though it's a small structure, the main suggestion is the preferred/best way to construct it?


----------



## MikeG. (3 Jan 2019)

It's certainly how I do my own sheds, even basic storage sheds. The alternatives were put together because of the number of people who struggle with small batches of concrete, and with brick laying.


----------

